# BigFix



## LOOY (Oct 12, 2001)

Had this program for some time now, and I find it a GREAT help.
Basically it sorts out any probs you might have with your PC or programs.

It will check the net for any patches for software or hardware that you have and then installs them for you. It also gives you hints and tips for your PC settings.

Give it a blast I'm sure you will like it. you can get it from......

www.bigfix.com

Hope this is of use to any one.....LOOY (",)


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Have to say I agree with you 100% & unlike CatchUp... it works for your version Windows & not all versions at once. CatchUp is bad about offering you downloads to update something thats not for your operating system
Whereas BigFix does away with this problemin their set up


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

OK, I'll bite, a question though, since this runs in the background and I have a slow dial-up, is this going to decrease my surfing speed ??...Rhett


----------



## LOOY (Oct 12, 2001)

I have had no probs as yet. My Dail-up is at best 45'333bps.
It seems to only take up tiny fraction of bandwidth.

When I first put the program on, it came up with alsorts of patches to down load. And some good hints & tips, But by the end of the first week I hardly noticed it was there.

I would never be with out it now. Also found it found probs that I never new. Give it a blast m8y...You can always uninstall it.

L.(",)


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

I don't run my BigFix in the background ... I run it on a need to use basis.

You'll see how it is if you research it.

Savvy 

There is another program called OnTrack Fix-it, Its not free however, but that is a GREAT program.

http://ontrack.com/special/quadss4.asp


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

looy..............i think we are neighbours.........clayton-le-moors here.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

I've been using it for the last month or so, and don't even realise it is there any more. At first, it found all sorts of suggestions, and every once in a while lets you know when something new is available, but it's periodic checks to home base for new stuff is not noticeable at all. It doesn't scream at you to fix something either. If you have it running in the background, then it just sort of blinks at you from the Taskbar.

All in all, I would say give it a whirl. It's not listed in Spyware, and seems to be useful.

BTW, I connect via 64k ISDN, and don't notice it. That's better than standard dial-up, but isn't near what ADSL can do. Thought I would mention my connection, because if I were on DSL, then a reduction of 10-30 k would not be noticeable. I'm telling you that I don't notice any lag time having this running in the background.


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

ok, SMALL? PROBLEM, I have been using the big fix for about a week , everything was running smooth...THEN...got a fixlet for cookies security, i d/l it, ask if I wanted to reboot , said later as my Wife was on my network( only 2 computers, using winroute) when I did reboot, got a blue screen error, windows would not restart except in safe mode, I tried the scanreg /restore thing, no go, finaly went into device manager and deleted most all applications and let windows reinstall, 5 reboots later, I got back on line and normal, seems to have been a grafics problem, but, I will be careful as to what the BIG FIX wants to fix in the future"if it ain't broke, don't (BIG) fix it " ...Rhett


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Rhett
The cookies thing was a security warning about active scripting on web pages. About two weeks ago the alert to the hole came out by MS and advised to disable windows scripting until the patch was available. I am not sure what happened to your system when you downloaded the patch since it should of only change IE componants. You are right though in looking at each and every one of the updates BigFix suggests. I do and have rejected several so far. I use BigFix on a routine basis along with my other utilities but am not currently running it in background.
Dave


----------



## LOOY (Oct 12, 2001)

just down loaded MSN.4.5....
Not to sure, but I think Bigfix and MSN 4.5 do not like each other. 1st boot and all was ok then I came to conect to MSN mesage'r and could I sign in NO way. So I used enditall to close all running programs.

*ENDITALL* 
Very handy tool to have when you are installing a program. Save's you from having to use ctrl+alt+del to close programs down. You can get it from...

http://www.zdnet.com/downloads/stories/info/0,,0011NB,.htm

Any way, I used this and just had systray & Explorer running, then booted MSN and all was well.

So I boot'd up 1 program at a time then MSN and I found Bigfix coused the prob. So it seem's.

Please let me know what you think.

L.(",)


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

msn 4.5, do you mean msn instant messenger ? Seems it is buggy as seen at this post : http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=57258 If you decide you want the old version back, it can be found here : http://www.dailypost.com/download/files/internet/chat/msnmess/ Good Luck...Rhett


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Im not sure but i think he means the MSN browser... then again he says he was trying to message. 
At any rate it sounds like you have a conflict somewhere. How many items do you have in your start-up?


Savvy


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

I just found out that big fix was not the problem, I had a zip drive and my camera card reader both hooked up to usb ports, evidently I can not reboot with both devices hooked up, don't know why but that combo is what gives me the error message, unplug either one and things are ok, so, big fix is cleared from doubt.....Rhett


----------

